# Another 419 scam



## Metalmicky (Sep 17, 2010)

We received this email today on our office system. Beware its a scam, if you get one delete imediately. This is an old 419 scam. I know Spain is cutting back on expenses, but I doubt they would use aol.com!

Check this link to see how these scams work and what to look for, I hope it helps to keep you safe.
Welcome to the 419 Eater



SPANISH HIGH COMMISSION
BERENICE CONCERT SYSTEMS,
P. de Extremadura 153,
28011 Madrid, Spain


The SPANISH HIGH COMMISSION in France, Portugal, Sweden and Germany received a report of scam against you and other British/US and Malaysian citizens, Etc. The countries of France, Portugal, Sweden, Germany, Britian and United States have recompensated you following the meeting held with the countries' Government and various countries' high commission for the fraudulent activities carried out by the countries' Citizens.

Your name was among those scammed as listed by the Spain Financial Intelligent Unit (SFIU). Compensation has been issued out in Certified Bank Drafts to all the affected victims and has been already been in distribution to all the bearers. Your draft was among those that were reported undelivered as at on Friday and we wish to advise you to see to the instructions of the Committee to make sure you receive your draft immediately.

According to the number of applicants at hand, 184 Beneficiaries has been paid, half of the victims are from the France, Portugal, Sweden, Germany, Britian and United States, and we still have more 37 left to be paid the compensations of $3,500,000.00 each.

Your particulars was mentioned by one of the Syndicates who was arrested as one of their victims of the operations, you are hereby warned not to communicate or duplicate this message to him for any reason whatsoever as the Spain secret service is already on trace of the other criminals.

So keep it secret till they are all apprehended. Other victims who have not been contacted can submit their application as well for scrutiny and possible consideration.

We advise that you do the needful to make sure the SFIU dispatches your Draft on Friday.

You are assured of the safety of your draft and availability. Be advised that you should stop further contacts with all the fake lawyers and security companies who in collaboration scammed you. Get back to me immediately through my assistant Mr.Oscar Acosta([email protected]) with your correct full details (Full Name, Contact Address And Reachable Telephone Number) to check if the delivery date suits you.

Yours in Service,
Mrs. Brenda Gomaz


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2010)

Metalmicky said:


> We received this email today on our office system. Beware its a scam, if you get one delete imediately. This is an old 419 scam. I know Spain is cutting back on expenses, but I doubt they would use aol.com!
> 
> Check this link to see how these scams work and what to look for, I hope it helps to keep you safe.
> Welcome to the 419 Eater
> ...


You have reported this to the Guardia Civil, right? 

If not, please do. This *works* on some people - an elderly family friend fell victim!


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

halydia said:


> You have reported this to the Guardia Civil, right?
> 
> If not, please do. This *works* on some people - an elderly family friend fell victim!


these scammers have been around for years. the Guardia civil can do nothing that way . best to foward the mail to Interpol, computer crimes division.

419 scammers have been around for years, some off them are "oppertunists" but some of them are serious criminals, who will use contacts in europe and take it to a level,where the scammers actually meet the person being defrauded.

I would reccomend forwarding any such mail to interpol and let them deal with it.


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Metalmickey I think through publicising it you have done the best thing so thanks for that:clap2:

Advising it to the authorities I think is a bad idea. There are millions of these emails sent every day. Clogging the system will not help.

As Halydia points out these things are only dangerous to the very vulnerable in society. Even my very old but sprightly gentleman of the village came to me the other day with "you've won either a rolls Royce, money for life, ....... or a 10p biro. Please call this premium number to claim your prize". He's not stupid but just not always thinking straight. We all need to help.

I think better to report these things to your ISP. The authorities go to the ISPs and can get a clear picture of the scale of the problems and if thought useful the arduous task of back routing to the source (a very tricky thing to do) and then the sting operation. The authorities have had success even with Nigerian based cons so there is hope. 

As Nick Ross would say ""don't have nightmares, do sleep well"


----------

